

How much math do I need to know to program? Not That Much, Actually. - bluemoon
http://inventwithpython.com/blog/2012/03/18/how-much-math-do-i-need-to-know-to-program-not-that-much-actually/

======
ColinWright
Sure, if all you want to do is add and subtract, multiply and divide, then
that's all you need.

But if you want to work in machine learning, or driverless cars, or marine
navigation, or any one of the hundred really, _really_ cool things people do
with computers, you need to be really, _really_ comfortable with a wide range
of stuff that's beyond addition and subtraction.

But sure, if you just want to do the programming equivalent of flipping
burgers, percentages are about as far as you need to go.

